# Very frightened/ Very embarrassed



## marinaJames (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi to everyone- I'm so happy to have found this board.I'll start off by saying that I'm embarrassed to say this- but I'm out of my mind with worry and fright for my upcoming colonoscopy next week.I've already had a few colonoscopies- this is why I'm embarrassed. You'd think I wouldn't be by now.I'm terrified of the prep and the pain of the procedure.I can't sleep. I can't function. All I can do is sit at the computer.I'm afraid of throwing up my prep- I have done this in the past.Three years ago while starting my procedure I was yelling out in pain- next thing I know I was waking up in recovery.So I guess what happened was that they just gave me a lot more medicine- versed (?)I had taken Ativan that morning- and after researching on here for the past few hours- I found several posts that said NOT to take ativan if you are given Versed.Has anyone else found this to be true recently- the versed not working well with ativan?Also because I have IBS- C -I'm so worried that my severe constipation will cause me to have colon cancer.Can anyone relate to me- or have any words of comfort?thank youMJ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Severe constipation meaning that you go about once every 6 days or less? Or just that you are constipated all the time but still go every 2-3 days?Because there is a bit of an increased risk in those that only go about once a week.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1505446...ogdbfrom=pubmed has the info.But I don't think it is a huge risk or that every single constiapted person will get cancer. Most cancer risk increases are very small percentages. And if they are doing regular colonoscopies and removing polyps as they form that prevents cancer as it usually develops in the polyps.


----------

